# Bearded Dragon Died Suddenly



## neilsamson (Jul 15, 2008)

Dear All,

My friend is very upset this morning - He has got up and found his beardie dead - He was 4 years old. There appears to be no reason for this I know he is very well looked after, and nothing has changed diet wise and with his environment - his appetite has been healthy right up until the end and he fed yeaterday. Last night he did go very dark as if stressed and there was a lot of poo in the tank when he was found this morning. Any suggestions as to why this has happened would appreciated.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss. Was it diarreah in the tank?


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

sorry about the loss of your friends beardie, we had this 2 weeks ago, our beardie died suddenly, we had a pm done n got told she died suddenly, mentioned she had food in her stomach and still had veg in her throat but she didnt choke or wasnt impacted, maybe get a pm done and try to find out the cause, does ur friend have other reps?


----------



## neilsamson (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you for the speedy reply and sorry to hear of your similar experience, your PM didn't really produce any answers as to why it happened did it? He has a snake did you do the pm because you have a shared viv?


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd say something scared the sh*t out of him!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. There could be any number of reasons for it - the only way to get a clearer idea is to get a PM done... 

Was the beardie a morph or a normal?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Did he have any form of heating on during the night ?

Sorry to hear about your loss mate.


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

i dunno what id do if i lost one of my animals >.<

sorry for your loss


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

definately get a post mortem done at the vets incase it was a serious issue like crypto

that way your friend can rest knowing what happened xx


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

sparkle said:


> definately get a post mortem done at the vets incase it was a serious issue like crypto
> 
> that way your friend can rest knowing what happened xx


Agreed! Sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## neilsamson (Jul 15, 2008)

no it was normal!!


----------



## neilsamson (Jul 15, 2008)

He was normal - he is umming and arring whether to pay for the pm!!


----------



## neilsamson (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks - yep the same as always - turned the heat down but maintained a night temperature


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

neilsamson said:


> Thank you for the speedy reply and sorry to hear of your similar experience, your PM didn't really produce any answers as to why it happened did it? He has a snake did you do the pm because you have a shared viv?


 
we had a pm cos we have other reps and where just worried incase it was anything that could have affected the other beardies. no our PM didnt tell us why but our main aim was to make sure there was no disease


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

neilsamson said:


> He was normal - he is umming and arring whether to pay for the pm!!


ours only cos £30 a small price to pay really


----------

